# Hows my Barbell Row Form? (video)



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right so i posted this video in my journal but Wardy doesnt reckon i have very good form. However compared to the videos ive seen of other people it looks okay to me just wondering what your lots opinion is






Cheers


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Only thing I do different is I try to keep my head up and my face pointing forward to maintain a straight spine. Apart from that its good controlled reps and seems spot on, perhaps a little too much bent over tho if that makes sense


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wardy is correct , what happened to peak contraction ?

and why are you jerking the bar up with your back then dipping down to get your chest to the bar ?

drop the weight by 50kg and do it again


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> wardy is correct , what happened to peak contraction ?
> 
> and why are you jerking the bar up with your back then dipping down to get your chest to the bar ?
> 
> drop the weight by 50kg and do it again


Its not that bad, just a few things need tweaked. Ive seen a lot worse. Maybe drop it to 80kg


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

When I do these I am more bent over and I also touch the weights to the floor between each rep so Im pulling it off the floor each time.....hope that makes sense lol

I never let go off the bar obviously.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wee-chris said:


> Its not that bad, just a few things need tweaked. Ive seen a lot worse. Maybe drop it to 80kg


not that bad ... if you want momentum to do the work instead .

slow the reps down feel the muscles work .


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

now thats what I would class as bad form


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wee-chris said:


> now thats what I would class as bad form


agree lol

if the cam was at barkers side his would look similar .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> wardy is correct , what happened to peak contraction ?
> 
> and why are you jerking the bar up with your back then dipping down to get your chest to the bar ?
> 
> drop the weight by 50kg and do it again


That's a bit harsh don't you think? It's by no means a pendlay row but I'm hardly jerking it up like most people on youtube


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

head up


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

looks good for the amount of weight your lifting mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right head up I'll remember that cheers, will get another bid next week and try to improve form then compare the two


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> That's a bit harsh don't you think? It's by no means a pendlay row but I'm hardly jerking it up like most people on youtube


oh sorry i thought you posted asking for help and advice on your barbell row form if id have known that id have been more sensitive and suggested your form was ****ing spot on in fact perfect and i could only dream to perform the exercise in the very same manner to have my back grow to the size of yours .

or i could tell the truth call a spade a spade and help you to sort your shitty form out and actually benefit from the exercise undertaken .

pardon me .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont use straps,develop your grip strength.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

:lol: Is it good technique.......is it not good technique.........only one way to find out.....................FIGHT!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

haha yeah Ewen will tell you ya forms sh1t I should know!

The whole head up thing I don't think that is actually great for your back when you're in that position its not like a squat or a deadlift..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Few people can row 100kg+ with good form tbh.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> haha yeah Ewen will tell you ya forms sh1t I should know!
> 
> The whole head up thing I don't think that is actually great for your back when you're in that position its not like a squat or a deadlift..


correct its forcing the spine into an unnatural postsion bit like standing up and tilting head back looking at the stars , head should be inline with upper spine keeping a flat back .

although i could be wrong i mean what do i know my backs massive lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I am dog ****e at bent over rows, dunno why never clicked with them. I vary where I bring the bar to as well, from belly button up to just below ribcage (~harder but bench carryover)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> I am dog ****e at bent over rows, dunno why never clicked with them. I vary where I bring the bar to as well, from belly button up to just below ribcage (~harder but bench carryover)


all rows are the same , if you can use a seated cable machine do so as you can be very strict and force the target area to engage , back is hard to hit but i find seated cable rows best for mid back .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

re: straps, i dont use them on deadlifts so try to use that as my grip training exercise, dont want my grip to fail before my lats do on rows

cheers for the comments anyway


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> oh sorry i thought you posted asking for help and advice on your barbell row form if id have known that id have been more sensitive and suggested your form was ****ing spot on in fact perfect and i could only dream to perform the exercise in the very same manner to have my back grow to the size of yours .
> 
> or i could tell the truth call a spade a spade and help you to sort your shitty form out and actually benefit from the exercise undertaken .
> 
> pardon me .


LMFAO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> re: straps, i dont use them on deadlifts so try to use that as my grip training exercise, dont want my grip to fail before my lats do on rows
> 
> cheers for the comments anyway


your welcome


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> all rows are the same , if you can use a seated cable machine do so as you can be very strict and force the target area to engage , back is hard to hit but i find seated cable rows best for mid back .


Yeah right enough, even though I don't do many bent overs I do loads of t bars, seated, db etc. Loving some of the hammer strength row machines at the moment mind.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Barker said:


> re: straps, i dont use them on deadlifts so try to use that as my grip training exercise, dont want my grip to fail before my lats do on rows
> 
> cheers for the comments anyway


I don't see a problem using straps for rows I would if I had some. What do people think of using a belt for rows?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gazh1983 said:


> Yeah right enough, even though I don't do many bent overs I do loads of t bars, seated, db etc. Loving some of the hammer strength row machines at the moment mind.


the hammer strength machines are pretty good , everyone says free weights are king well they are but machines do have a place in most routines rightly so to .


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I don't see a problem using straps for rows I would if I had some. What do people think of using a belt for rows?


 I never used to but my backs been a bit dicky recently so decided id use one just for peace of mind, dont think it helped much in all honesty though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> I don't see a problem using straps for rows I would if I had some. What do people think of using a belt for rows?


your not gonna cry if im a tad honest and blunt are you m8 

belts have a place but if you wear a belt then extra core work should be done too .

i use belts on heavy sets or 1rms i have 4 belts aswell


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

wee-chris said:


> now thats what I would class as bad form


I have the same stance at this, only thing different is i dont jolt the bar up.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

mal said:


> dont use straps,develop your grip strength.


^ Agree with this. In fact, what's the concensus re use of belts on heavier lifts as Barker is doing? IMO if you feel you need a belt to support your lower back (for 8 - 10 reps) then your back probably isn't strong enough for the weight you're using. But I could be wrong!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Admittedly, I dont lift as much as that. But improvement of grip over straps is a MUST. Well, it is for me anyway. And def head up! x x


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

what is the right way to do these then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> ^ Agree with this. In fact, what's the concensus re use of belts on heavier lifts as Barker is doing? IMO if you feel you need a belt to support your lower back (for 8 - 10 reps) then your back probably isn't strong enough for the weight you're using. But I could be wrong!


consider belts wraps and straps like Armour if wearing an elbow sleeve protected against pulling a bicep off the bone would you wear one ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big steve said:


> what is the right way to do these then?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Barker said:


> re: straps, i dont use them on deadlifts so try to use that as my grip training exercise, dont want my grip to fail before my lats do on rows
> 
> cheers for the comments anyway


I cant see your grip failing on 5 reps tbh,at that weight..get some chalk..and give it a try,if

you finnish off with higher rep sets,your better off using them then,when your grip will

fail.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

big steve said:


> what is the right way to do these then?


Maybe this....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

ewen said:


>


Spot on!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ewen said:


>


the same way i do it phew!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

wee-chris said:


> now thats what I would class as bad form


LMAO it becomes more of a shrug at one stage


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry about the bump but do my elbows look a bit far out to you lot? Thats one thing i picked up from the video myself maybe i should concentrate on tucking them in more?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dont like doin them like that so do them more yates stylee =p

t-bar here mostly aswell


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> Sorry about the bump but do my elbows look a bit far out to you lot? Thats one thing i picked up from the video myself maybe i should concentrate on tucking them in more?


elbows tucked in and arms close to torso , nothing wrong with form checks they serve a great purpose i know i come across as a knob but tbh i dont care , all that matters is the truth


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> elbows tucked in and arms close to torso , nothing wrong with form checks they serve a great purpose i know i come across as a knob but tbh i dont care , all that matters is the truth


It's fine i dont expect any less from you :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Barker said:


> It's fine i dont expect any less from you :lol:


merry xmas you ****


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't bend over so much and come up alittle more to reduce strain on lower back.

Form was alright though just need to go a little lighter to get that squeeze and hold.

Also I notice you have a few views and not so many replies, 1 infact..... :whistling:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Slow and controlled it is not, would listen to almost everyone that's replied, though i have seen worst so not all bad


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Drop the weight right down... to say 30-40kg. Then perform the row with strict form, but rather than your brain telling you to lift the bar, get it to tell the target muscles to contract, in turn pulling the bar. Remember what that feels like. Then add 10 kg each set until you loose that feeling.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I rekon 80kg would be fine for 6-8 solid reps with form for yourself IMO.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ok


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I would focus on what you're doing which is bringing the shoulder blades together.. Also don't keep your head up, keep it in line with your body with your chin tucked in.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

NOT THE BEST ANGLE TO OBSERVE YOUR FORM TO BE HONEST!

But from what i can see . Firstly id say arch your back more and keep your head up so you can get more of a contraction. Squeeze them shoulder blades . Maybe drop the weight slightly.

My back is my best body part so i am fully qualified to advise you on this one! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

I thaught it was chin in to keep your back straight. Ive seen much much much worse form than this. Doesnt look too bad but i would drop the weight slightly and get more good reps out of it, making perfect form the priority Imo you would get a lot more out of it


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Agreed Willsy, seen hell of a lot worse than that with much less weight, Barker you're strong for your size, keep it up and you'll get some great lifts in the future I'm sure.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

willsy said:


> I thaught it was chin in to keep your back straight. Ive seen much much much worse form than this. Doesnt look too bad but i would drop the weight slightly and get more good reps out of it, making perfect form the priority Imo you would get a lot more out of it


Cheers, i drop the weight by 5 and do another set then drop it again and do another these both obviously have better form but sometimes i reckon its good do some heavy weight even if form is slightly off, however ill still try to improve!

And cheers Gazh


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Barker said:


> its good do some heavy weight even if form is slightly off, however ill still try to improve!


This is very true.


----------

